# Hidden Equalizer?



## dfischer (Jul 2, 2008)

I was talking to a friend and I was complaining about how my sound system didn't bump enough, he mentioned his Audi had a hidden equalizer that he had to press 'special button combinations' to get to.
Does the TT have something like this?


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Hidden Equalizer? (dfischer)*

new head unit


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Hidden Equalizer? (ShockwaveCS)*

you can unlock the fade via vag-com, but I'm not sure about a hidden EQ.


----------



## quattrosNrabbits (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: Hidden Equalizer? (dfischer)*

If you have the manual for your radio, it should include instructions on how to changes some default settings at power up. These typically include the speed variable volume base level, a Bass overdrive setting, and some other items.
You can also read up on the Concert radio at Ti Kan's site here: http://www.ibiblio.org/tkan/au....html
From Ti's site:
Ti Kan: Audi Concert Radio
Please perform the following procedures while the car is parked. Otherwise you risk getting into an accident while your attention is not focused on the driving.
Entering anti-theft code
The following is the procedure to re-activate the radio if the display shows "SAFE". It is important that the procedure be followed in the correct order.
1. Turn on radio. The radio display shows "SAFE".
2. Press the FM2 and RDS buttons simultaneously and hold until "1000" shows on the display. Release the buttons. Do NOT press these buttons again, otherwise the radio will consider "1000" to be the code.
3. Use Preset buttons 1 ... 4 to enter the four-digit code number from your radio card. Preset button 1 corresponds to the first digit, Preset button 2 corresponds to the second digit, etc. Each press of the button increments the number by 1.
4. Once the code shown on the display is correct, press the FM2 and RDS buttons simultaneously and hold until the word "SAFE" appears in the display, then release the buttons.
5. The radio should unlock and be usable shortly afterwards.
6. If an incorrect code is entered, the word "SAFE" appears, first flashing and then continuously. You can repeat the above steps to unlock the radio once more, the number of attempts will be shown in the display. If an incorrect code is entered again, you radio will be locked for about one hour. After one hour - the radio must stay on and the key must remain in the ignition lock - if the display goes out, the you can repeat the above procedure to unlock again. The cycle - two attempts, one hour lock-up - still applies.
7. If you lose your radio code, contact your Audi dealer. 
Note: Some European market Concert radios have a TP button instead of the FM2 button, so the description above with those units would require pressing the TP and the RDS buttons simultaneously.
Radio Frequency and Reception Quality Information
The following is the procedure on how to access the radio frequency auto reception quality information display.
1. Turn off radio.
2. While pressing and holding the Preset 1 button, turn on radio.
3. The display shows E D Fxxx where E and D depend on stereo quality of reception, and where xxx is function of the current frequency. This is a display-only mode. You cannot change any settings.
4. When you are done, turn off radio, then turn it back on for normal operation. 
Speed-sensitive Volume Control (GALA) Information
The following is the procedure on how to access the Speed-sensitive auto-volume compensation display.
1. Turn off radio.
2. While pressing and holding the Preset 2 button, turn on radio.
3. The display shows how many decibels the SVC has increased the volume. This is a display-only mode. You cannot change any settings.
4. When you are done, turn off radio, then turn it back on for normal operation. 
CD Changer Detection
The following is the procedure on how to check if the radio detects an externally mounted CD changer.
1. Turn off radio.
2. While pressing and holding the MODE button, turn on radio.
3. The display shows CONNECT if a CD changer is connected. Otherwise it shows NO CDC. This is a display-only mode. You cannot change any settings.
4. When you are done, turn off radio, then turn it back on for normal operation. 
Other Preferences & Configurable Options
The following is the procedure on how to access some other preferences that you may set in the Audi Concert radio.
1. Turn off radio.
2. While pressing and holding the FM2 or TP button (whichever is appropriate for your radio version), turn on radio.
3. The display will show a parameter that could be adjusted.
4. Turn the volume control knob to change the setting.
5. Press the FM2 or TP button to advance to the next adjustable parameter and you can use the volume knob in the same way. Repeat this until it cycles back to the first mode.
6. When you are done, turn off radio, the setting will be remembered the next time the radio is turned on.
7. The table below shows a list of parameters that can be adjusted in this manner. 
Parameter	Description
SVC (or GALA) Speed-sensitive Volume Control (auto-volume compensation) effect
VOL Turn-on volume setting
SENS Station-scan sensitivity (DX/LOcal)
RM Radio Monitoring (whether radio should come on
while cassette is rewinding or fast-forwarding) (OFF/ON)
NAV Navigation system audio mute amount
TA Traffic Announcement volume
The volume of traffic announcements (independent of music volume). This is applicable to radios with this capability, and operated in an area with such a service.
Standard/Bose and other configuration modes
You can program the Concert radio to use either the standard or the Bose equalization setting, as well as a few other basic configurations. This requires the use of a VAG-1551, VAG-1552 or equivalent scan tool (See VAG-COM or ProDiag). Knowledge of the usage of such a scan tool is assumed.
1. Connect scan tool to the car's OBD-II diagnotic port.
2. Turn on ignition and radio, select Radio Controller in scan tool.
3. The radio shows "DIAG" in the display.
4. Select "Recode Module". You may enter a 5-digit code according to the table below. For example, "00007" is a standard setting while "00017" is a Bose setting, both with CD changer and secondary display.
5. Turn off radio and ignition, disconnect scan tool.
6. Turn on radio to hear the effects. In Bose mode, the radio display will show "BOSE" briefly after turn-on. 
Digit	Description
1 Country ID (0 = standard)
2 Sound Coordination (0 = standard)
3 Number of passive speakers
0 = No passive speakers (Bose)
1 = Front left (Bose with hands-free phone)
2 = Fronts passive, rears active
5 = Fronts passive, rears non-active
4 Sound System
0 = standard
1 = Bose
5 Radio Configuration
1 = No CD changer
3 = With CD changer
5 = With secondary display
7 = With CD changer and secondary display
Note: Programming the radio to run in Bose mode does not make it a Bose system if it wasn't installed at the factory as such. The Bose system also has an different external amplfier and different speakers.


----------

